# Freshly washed & groomed



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Here are my spoos enjoying our heat wave. I just finished bathing and grooming them. I think they look pretty good. Four years of practice and lots of advice from the poodle forum!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow - beautiful! I love the last picture - you did SUCH amazing grooming!!! I love that trim!!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice! Always love a clean, fluffy poodle


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OOOH sooo pretty!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Superb job!! What lovely spoos you have.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That IS a great job!!! They look wonderful.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your spoos look fabulous! You did a wonderful job with their grooming!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------

